

Humble Weekly Bundle: Telltale Games - minimaxir
https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly#

======
minimaxir
This is one of the few Weekly Bundles with as much value as a typical Bundle.
$4 for the _entire_ Walking Dead game series is insane. (heck, it sells
quickly at a $12.50 sale price!)

No separate Steam keys: just one for the normal Telltale Games, and one for
Walking Dead when you beat the average.

